# PIC32MZ a 200 MHz y 2 Megas de memoria programa



## Meta (Nov 22, 2013)

Nueva gama PIC32MZ de 32 bits de Microchip 









Microchip  anuncia la nueva familia PIC32MZ Embedded Connectivity (EC), formada  por 24 microcontroladores de 32 bits. Proporciona las mayores  prestaciones dentro de su categoría, 330 DMIPS y 3,28 CoreMarks™/MHz,  además de Flash de doble panel y actualización en tiempo real (hasta 2  MB), una gran RAM (512 KB) y los periféricos de conectividad –entre  ellos 10/100 Ethernet MAC, Hi-Speed USB MAC/PHY (por primera vez para  microcontroladores PIC®) y dos puertos CAN– todo ello necesario para  cubrir las exigentes aplicaciones actuales. La familia PIC32MZ también  alcanza la mayor densidad de código dentro de su categoría, un 30% más  alta que sus competidores, junto con un convertidor A/D de 28 Msps que  ofrece una de las mejores velocidades de proceso de los datos para  microcontroladores de 32 bits. Para completar el elevado nivel de  integración de esta familia disponen de un motor criptográfico de  hardware de altas prestaciones con un generador de números aleatorios  para cifrado/descifrado de datos a alta velocidad y autenticación como  AES, 3DES, SHA, MD5 y HMAC, así como el primer interface SQI en un  microcontrolador de Microchip y el mayor número de canales serie dentro  de los PIC32.



Los diseñadores de sistemas embebidos  afrontan los requisitos cada vez más elevados en cuanto a funciones  añadidas que exigen más prestaciones y memoria del microcontrolador. Al  mismo tiempo, esperan reducir el coste y la complejidad mediante el uso  de un menor número de microcontroladores. La familia PIC32MZ triplica  las prestaciones y cuadruplica la memoria respecto a las familias  PIC32MX de la generación anterior, así como un elevado nivel de  integración de periféricos avanzados. Para aplicaciones que necesitan  conectividad embebida, la familia incorpora Hi-Speed USB, Ethernet y  CAN, además de un gran número de pilas de protocolo para conexiones por  cable e inalámbricas. Muchas aplicaciones embebidas están incorporando  mejores visualizadores gráficos y la familia PIC32MZ puede ofrecer  soporte incluso a visualizadores WQVGA sin chips gráficos externos. Las  aplicaciones de audio en streaming/digital pueden aprovechar las 159  instrucciones DSP de esta familia, su gran memoria, periféricos como I2S  y el software disponible.



Las actualizaciones en campo  representan otro reto cada vez más importante para los ingenieros y  responsables de diseño. Los 2 MB de Flash interna de la familia PIC32MZ  permiten realizar actualizaciones en tiempo real mediante dos paneles  independientes que ofrecen una forma segura de llevar a cabo la  actualización mientras se trabaja a máxima velocidad.



El  PIC32MZ es el primer microcontrolador de Microchip en emplear el núcleo  MIPS microAptiv™ de Imagination, que añade 159 nuevas instrucciones DSP  que permiten la ejecución de algoritmos DSP con un número de ciclos  hasta un 75% más bajo que con las familias PIC32MX. Este núcleo también  proporciona la arquitectura del juego de instrucciones microMIPS®, que  mejora la densidad de código mientras trabaja casi a la máxima  velocidad, cache de instrucciones y datos, y con sus 200 MHz/330 DMIPS  triplica las prestaciones del PIC32MX.

Más información desde Microchip.

Mi opinión personal:
Por  fin sacan un PIC a 200 MHz frente a otros microcontroladores aunque  sean de 32 bits. Esto ayuda en muchas aplicacones, sobre todo generar  imágenes en pantalla de los TV por RCA.

Un saludo.


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 22, 2013)

Me abstengo de comparar con otras marcas y rescato que la poténcia como DSP para estos PIC son buenas... y si, sobre todo el video sin necesidad de otros chips...


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Nov 22, 2013)

Por fin microchip saca algo para combatir a los cortex-M4 como el stm32f407.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 22, 2013)

JUSTO  lo que andaba buscando...............ya el cd4011 me quedaba corto y tenia que usar 2.


----------



## Meta (Nov 22, 2013)

Buenas gente:

Ahora solo falta que alguien consiga muestras o que las compre, que haga pruebas y nos muestre un pequeño análicis o primera impresión. De todas maneras estaé al tanto por Yotube, siempre hay alguien dispuesto hacer estas cosas aunque sea en Ruso.

Un saludo.


----------

